# corn what can i be thread.



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

hi everyone i have a few corns and don't quite believe the previous owner as to what they are so can anybody help me out. 
its quite a long thread- sorry in advance.

snake 1

























snake 2 

























snake 3

























and are these 2 normals by any chance

















thanks cath


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Pictures aren't brilliant I'm afraid, but I'd go with:

Snake 1: Normal (possibly Hypo - pic is a bit blurred)

Snake 2: Motley

Snake 3: Amel Motley/Stripe.


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

1. Hypo- Light colouring and see the belly checks aren't solid black but faded brown.
2. Normal/Hypo Motley- Plain belly and motley pattern, breeding trials would be needed to see if it was a hypo or not.
3. Amel Stripe- Red eyes plain belly and clear stripes on top.
4. Normals- Darker colouration than 1 and solid belly checks


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Kenorsanc said:


> 1. Hypo- Light colouring and see the belly checks aren't solid black but faded brown.
> 2. Normal/Hypo Motley- Plain belly and motley pattern, breeding trials would be needed to see if it was a hypo or not.
> 3. Amel Stripe- Red eyes plain belly and clear stripes on top.
> 4. Normals- Darker colouration than 1 and solid belly checks


Exactly what I was going to say


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Snake 1: Normal/Hypo
Snake 2: Normal/Hypo motley stripe.
Snake 3: Amel stripe
Snake 4: Normal


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Well i'd go with.....

1, Hypo and by the look of the belly checks i'd say possibly het bloodred.
2, If the colours are accurate i'm pretty certain its a caramel motley.
3, Not sure if the colours are out on my laptop (quite possible) but i can't make out if the eye is red or not. If it's red then amel stripe, if not then hypo stripe.

And yep, those others are normals. : victory:


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks everyone. 

the first snake is very red in real life and was given to us as het lavender. we have a male and female so the babies could be interesting next year.

snake 2, we were told was a chocolate stripe and he has just shed yesterday. he was quite brown before he shed but is a bit reddy brown now.

and snake 3 was supposed to be a sunglow stripe, but she is really really pale coloured so we were thinking amel stripe for her. she is stunning. of course i'm every so slighty biased on that one.

they came with a little amel as well. not a bad lot at all


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Could 2 be a Butter Motley?


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Well, i've never heard of chocolate being a corn colour morph, it's either a hypo or a caramel imo, but it is motley and not stripe.

Sunglow is a selectively bred amel to show no white. Most motley and stripes don't show white anyway so they are often referred to as sunglows. If in doubt it's an amel stripe.: victory:

Number 2 has dark eyes so it can't be butter.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

1. Hypo
2. Caramel motley
3. Amel stripe
4. Normal
5. Normal

:2thumb:


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks again everyone.
1. hypo - with the orange tummy i had tended to think so as well but they are redder than i had thought that a hypo would be.i suppose natural variations in colour between snakes would account for this.
2, caramel motley - i'm afraid i'm not sure. this one looks nothing like the pic on iansvivarium. he is way too red in real life.however he is def motley somethingorother. he still has a lot of growing to do so he may change a bit as he gets bigger. and although we were told chocolate stripe i had never heard of this whole new morph lol.i had ruled that one out before meeting the snake.
3. amel stripe - totally agree
4 + 5 normals. i had thought normals as well although they are much lighter than our normal adult. we got her as a very malnourished rescue in may and over the last few weeks her colour has become fantastically rich and vibrant. she has come a long way this last 6 months.

we have a pair of snake 1's so looking forward to breeding trials to confirm hypos.
thanks again for your help


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Snake 1 looks the spit of my normal


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

here are another couple of photos of the hypo for comparison.




























and a photo of our normal for comparison.










hope this helps


----------

